#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Angeles city Balibago street scenes

## omgim

Smiling faces from Balibago, Angeles City.

----------


## omgim



----------


## Loy Toy

Boracay is a place I have always wanted to visit.  :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

If they're AC girls, why are they all wearing Boracay t-shirts?

----------


## omgim



----------


## omgim

> If they're AC girls, why are they all wearing Boracay t-shirts?


Going to Boracay for a Pinay is a big deal. If you can't go, get a tshirt with boracay on it. Like People that wear NYFD shirts but have never worked for NYFD

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Ha ha. My daughter wears an "I Love Cebu" t-shirt.

----------


## Khun Custard

^^  Top photo
Is the one second from the left holding her breast implants?  :Smile:

----------


## Bangyai

Seriously nice legs there. Shame the face is hidden.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Nice indeed. Unfortunately, the legs on most AC dancers look more like the tree trunks in picture number one. Some seriously fat whores there; rice bellies abound.

----------


## Bangyai

> ^Nice indeed. Unfortunately, the legs on most AC dancers look more like the tree trunks in picture number one. Some seriously fat whores there; rice bellies abound.


Yeeees, mind you, kind of big feet for such nice legs. A slight touch of the post op ladyboy there. :mid:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Not much worry about that here, unlike LOS.

----------


## omgim

> ^Nice indeed. Unfortunately, the legs on most AC dancers look more like the tree trunks in picture number one. Some seriously fat whores there; rice bellies abound.


Its more a case of AC having a little something for everyone. Some like them built like 12 year old boys , some like them voluptuous , tits but no ass  ass with no tits  some like them extra Chunky. What ever your desires, You'll find them in Ac. I've been to Thailand. The woman are slimmer, older, cold blooded, expensive, and more fake boobs than Hollywood. Not my cup of tea, but to each their own.

----------


## Lorenzo

Love the Filipina.  Thailand is great for convenience and to rest up from Phils.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^^Nice threads, but I've lived in the Philippines for fifteen years, and think AC has the most butt ugly dancers in the country. As you say, to each his own, but AC will never be on my list.

----------


## Cujo

Those flipper chicks are butt ugly munters aren't they.

----------


## deathstardan

> Smiling faces from Balibago, Angeles City.


Is the butterfly tattoo like the Mason's ring?

 Are bar girls across the world stamped with this, to show the secret sisterhood of whores?

And without being too rude...They're as rough as a badger's arsehole.....

I shall never again complain about the Biergarten on Soi 7!


.......Saying that though, how much to ride rough-shot over one of these for the evening? :sexy:

----------


## WujouMao

^ They are mingers cos thay just love eating fried chicken for breakfast or pig fat for lunch. They are the worst looking pinay girls i've ever seen. Dressed more cleaner than most other bar girls but still rough as fuck.




> ^^Nice threads, but I've lived in the  Philippines for fifteen years, and think AC has the most butt ugly  dancers in the country. As you say, to each his own, but AC will never  be on my list.


Dito.

----------


## Pound Hound

there are some hot filipina here at my work... If I did not find my little thai girl I would still be chasing filipinas!

Filipinas are some serious little sex machines! God bless them.... each and every one!

----------


## alwarner

Nice pics man.

That thing in the blue is a horror show.

----------


## happynz

^Looks OK from the neck down.

----------


## alwarner

> ^Looks OK from the neck down.


Smart enough aye.  Sure there's more than a few people who've taken a punt on it.

----------


## alwarner



----------


## bobo746

come on blokes i'd bang the brains out of that very nice tits.

----------


## WujouMao

Please post more pics of the rancid G.R.O's please Omgim if like your avatar says "location, AC"

----------


## ralphlsasser

> there are some hot filipina here at my work... If I did not find my little thai girl I would still be chasing filipinas!
> 
> Filipinas are some serious little sex machines! God bless them.... each and every one!


I totally agree with you. They are truly sex machines. I never heard "NO"
AND, I was never ask for money. Unlike LOS

----------


## omgim

> ^^Nice threads, but I've lived in the Philippines for fifteen years, and think AC has the most butt ugly dancers in the country. As you say, to each his own, but AC will never be on my list.


I will say that some clubs in AC will let anyone get on stage and dance. They all won't be stars and more than a few will be less than attractive. But....... They have plenty of good looking girls on stage, they almost all speak English(some better than me), and they have much better personality compared to other NGO's in Asia. It's a great value for your Dollar/Euro/Pound/etc if You are into the nightlife.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^^Nice threads, but I've lived in the Philippines for fifteen years, and think AC has the most butt ugly dancers in the country. As you say, to each his own, but AC will never be on my list.
> 
> 
> I will say that some clubs in AC will let anyone get on stage and dance. They all won't be stars and more than a few will be less than attractive. But....... They have plenty of good looking girls on stage, they almost all speak English(some better than me), and they have much better personality compared to other NGO's in Asia. It's a great value for your Dollar/Euro/Pound/etc if You are into the nightlife.


You get no argument from me on Filipinas in general. I just don't like AC. Never have. I used to go up to the former air base quite a bit to teach, and found the nitelife ok, but the girls generally a cut below other places. That just means I won't be up there, and there's more for you!

----------


## omgim

> Originally Posted by omgim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


Thanks!! I don't need them all. Just one or two will do me fine. I do agree that AC is a cut below Makati/Edsa, but the cost is 2 cuts below. And the Cost of living is cheaper here. Now if money was no issue, I'd never leave Makati and would live on Burgos Ave. Not really, I'm a tight ass.  :kma:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Burgos is stupid expensive. I lived in Makati for years, and dropped a bundle there. Much better to now live a quieter life without traffic, pollution, etc - and, I can still get to Burgos in about a two or three beer drive when the urge strikes.

----------


## laymond

great pic's omgim,a few more would be great.i prefer them a bit more mature,around 30ish. cheers and beers mate :Smile:

----------


## sunsetter

> come on blokes i'd bang the brains out of that very nice tits.


innit, and our friend alwarner is posting pics of tshirt designs  :Smile:

----------


## andycrosby

Why do flippo girls all have bad breath ? I tried to live there the food sucked, and the girls were all fat and short. They fall in love in the first night and then are hard to get rid off. One thing I will say is that they are nicer people than Thai,s on the whole.

----------


## WujouMao

Before i set foot in real asia, i met a filipino girl over the net when i was in Australia. So i went to meet her in her place, Philippines. She used toothpaste on her fanny [UK fanny, not US]

I was shocked and told her to get in that bathroom and scrub for 30 mins. Had to sort of make up some bull saying if not, i could get sores etc. Her reason for using toothpaste down there, "i wanted it to smell nice"

 :Confused: 

She was rather controlling to say the least. She knew i hated coffee, but that didnt stop her buying the weird flavoured ice cream, coffee, mango, cheese, durian and yam. She tried to force feed the coffee to me in a food court and i basically snapped and shoved the spoon out of my mouth and said "i told you i effing hate ice cream".

Her reason? to see if she could trust me and i would be willing to do what she asked"

Some of them have really lost the plot.

----------

